# Marvell 88SE614



## mururoa (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi all,

Is there any work in progress about this chip I found on my new laptop ?

Network Card :	MV88SE614x PCIe to SATA2 controller 

Found nothing on it googling.


----------



## mav@ (Apr 28, 2010)

We should have support for 88SX614x series of 3Gbps SATA controllers from Marvell in 8-STABLE now. Not sure how SE differs from SX and how it is related to "Network Card". Aren't you mixing something?


----------



## mururoa (Apr 29, 2010)

Great !
I planned to switch to stable asap. It may be harder without network but I just ordered an USB to Network controller that should work.
The network controller is called 88E8059 on windows.


----------

